# Other Swift Issues.



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

We have recently bought a new Swift Sundance 590rl and have had the following faults. Electrical Box tripping out when using the heater, Loss of power to the lights. Total loss of electrical power on hook up. Heater thermostat cutting out the heater when its cold??All the windows needed to be replaced due to condensation within the glazed unit, heiki roof light leaking. Entrance door difficult to open with one hand or two. We have had the work done now by the supplying dealer but we have only been out 3 times in it and each time it has been ruined by things going wrong or not working at all. This is our first Motorhome could it be our last??

We really enjoy what we do but I have doubts venturing into Europe until I am certain this motorhome does what it says on the tin. Does anyone have a contact name at Swift as we only got the van back yesterday and we really are unsure of what action to take.

Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

I have a Swift on order and am having sleepless nights, more recently having read about a van loaned to a motorhoming magazine....the van broke down and there were problems also with the conversion.

I am not sure at this stage whether or not Swift would be able to assist you, and may direct you to the retailer.

Have a look at this website, they may be able to offer you some guidance.

http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/goods-service/index.shtml

Let me know how you get on.

I would also advise that any communication between the dealer and yourself is in writing. Also, send letters by recorded delivery, and send a duplicate three days later, clearly marked duplicate.

Rapide561


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

You have my sympathy, its really disappointing when this happens. My last caravan, before switching to a motorhome, was a Swift and I have to say that there were far too many, thankfully relatively minor, problems, all caused by poor build quality. Most serious was a leak through the main door, also leaks from shower tray, taps, badly fitting drawers, catches not right etc etc.

You can contact swift direct via the web site (www.swiftleisure.co.uk) - I did this a couple of times and to be fair always got a prompt reply. But remember your contract is with the dealer, not with Swift.

Good luck - and don't let it put you off motorhomes, they are not all like that!

JeffO


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a 590pr Swift, its only a month old noting gone wrong so far, except a few screws come loose from the inside. and cooker door keeps on opening which drives me nuts. Maybe 2 new to have major problems???


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi there,
Had our Swift 18 months now, no real problems, been all over Europe even over to Kefalonia, a pleasure to drive and live in.

Phil J


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We have had our Swift royale Ensigne 630 for nearly 8years and we have never had a problem in 85000 miles. We will be renewing the van at the end of this season and we are looking at a Swift again but final decision has yet to be made, the reason being we recently paid a visit too URBANO in Belgium and they have some great vans there at a much reduced price than the UK prices.


----------

